
Pragmatic Debian packaging - fanf2
https://vincent.bernat.im/en/blog/2016-pragmatic-debian-packaging
======
dozzie
Quite good introduction to _modern_ official way of building DEB packages.
Only a little more work than with FPM, but the results are much, much better,
and package build procedure is not something totally external to the package
itself (FPM has exactly that problem: where to put tools invocations?).

~~~
vbernat
This is not really an "official" way of building packages. There are many
things that wouldn't be allowed if the package were to be uploaded to Debian.
But since the same tools than for regular packages are used, you can also
iteratively "enhance" the package to be more policy-compliant.

